# Full Melt 303



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

I think I got my moneys worth out of my first set of Bubblebags I couldt guess how many runs went through my first set. Since they first appeared I have wanted a 90 Ui bag but I knew eventually my bags would wear out and I would need a new set. That day finally came and last week I ordered a new 8 piece1 gallon set from Aqualabs and unlike other places I have ordered from in the past the bags were in my hands in 4 days so I think we cleared up where to order.
My favorite thing on earth to medicate with is Tiny Bubble, Apollo-13 Red Crumble is more potent but nothing hits as smooth as Tiny Bubble INHO. It comes out the color of white beach sand and dries looking like Caramel and if made properly completely disappears leaving less residue than any strain I have seen. Unlike Apollo bubble which will cave both your lungs and your head in this strain makes much more appealing bubble to the taste and smell senses and is easier to actually smoke without coughing your head off. I taste a great deal of Bubble hash and in all my travels I can easily remember each time I have tasted exceptional water hash. Once it was made by a friend of mine using an early harvested ECSD that had went herm on him. This bubble was made based on one of my tutorials but it was almost white in color and looked like a crack rock rather than something natural, organic and not man made just man collected. The other was some made from Bubba Kush that was absolutely amazing as well. What I have learned is while technique is a huge part of this the type or resins collected can make a huge difference in the end product. This Bubble made from Tiny leaf turns almost clear when heat is applied and bubbles until its simple gone. It leaves very little residue. In this report I will detail the steps I use to make a large batch.

I need to discuss the collection of your sugar leaf at this point. This is where I think many people fall short mainly because of the way the product is marketed. While it may turn trash to stash if you want FMCD Bubble care is needed when collecting your leaf material. I treat mine like food grade stuff basically and if I had bugs or mildew or even just a not perfect harvest I simply wont make Bubble with that type of material. When trimming I do so it two stages the first I remove all the fans and trim the tips off of all the encrusted leaf. I leave only heavily coated leaf on the buds then I proceed to the second trim. I take a clean pan and slowly and deliberately trim all of that leaf from the buds. I like to chop up any lowers not larger than my thumb as well but again after cleaning off and raw leaf. I then make sure this pan is kept sanitary and allow it to reduce over night. I dont call this drying because we do not want the leaf to be dry or it will crumble and contaminate your end product. Larger producers may want to separate and do there Trash separately for market but for head stash this is the only way IMO.

I would also like to note that material harvested just a bit early tends to make better melt that plants left to full maturity. As the heads develop and turn amber it seems more residue chemicals are formed. 

After Collecting I store the leaf material in the freezer, that way I can use it to make fresh Bubble anytime.


So I clean the 3 1 gallon tall buckets I bought from a paint store and I get my Sham Wow out the only think these POS are good for is making Bubble. Ice choice is more important than youd think I like to use Square cubes and I break these up into shards using a hammer handle. Take your time and do this thoroughly its important.
Place the work bag (marked 220) and place it in the bucket folding the top over so it will fit it the refrigerator shelf when done mixing. Place about 3 of the crushed ice into the bottom of the work bag, Then about 2 of reduced leaf which is a ½ sandwich bag stuffed full, another layer of crushed ice followed by a second layer of leaf topped off with ice. Next we need to add water but not just any water it must be chilled so that is does not melt off the sharp edges we created by busting up the ice. I take a trey of cubes and mix into the water mixing well until its ice cold, then I pour it in carefully.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2010)

Party time   Hey, sub, you must have sent my invite to my _old _email address!


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

The bucket now full is shaken slightly to evenly distribute ice and weed and then placed in the refrigerator to chill for 20 minutes. I then remove it and place into the sink and fold the sides of the bag upwards. Taking a steel spoon I briskly stir for 5 minutes. When I get close to the end I raise the bag concentrating the ice and the weed in the bottom of the work bag so that I make sure to get all those yummy resin heads broken off. Once this task is complete I allow the mix to settle for 20 more minutes.
Now we strain it all through the first bag by lifting slowly allowing it to drain. I will rinse the ice with a splash of water from my sink sprayer to flush the last bits downward. Once drained we start the process of filtering the water through the different bags. The 160 Ui bag removes large contaminants and I dont even clean it out until I am done making all the runs I am going to make that day. The 120 bag surprisingly catches some amazing product with Tiny a large resin head bearing plant so this is actually quite good. Using the new 90Ui bag for the first time I can already see why its revered already as the color of this wet Bubble has a nice clean look and light color. The final step I take on the first un is the 73 Ui bag which before the 90 we considered the cream of the crop. 
I do not use any other bags at this time but I reuse the water in the next run and use the 45 Ui bag to filter the water just before I am done using it. This low quality hash is used to put in cookies or tincture.


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I scoop the Sand out of each bag and on to the pressing screen but I do NOT  press them at all but I blot the water out using a dry paper towel on top and on bottom of the pressing screen. Do not smash with weight but simply press and let the moisture absorb outward. Then place the pressing screen into the freezer. This is the only way to work with resin this fresh and it would almost be easier to make bubble in a walk in cooler someone should try it sometime. It only takes about 5-10 minutes and they will be frozen solid and you can remove them if you work fast. I like to place them onto paper plates with a small piece of wax paper to prevent sticking. Now you wait until the piles both dry and cure. Do not touch them as there incredibly gooey and messy.


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

Some strains take longer to dry and remain tacky for days but this Bubble will only take a few days before it will start to crumble. After some time I try and peel up the edge of each piece and once I can do so I then flip it over so the bottom can dry. Eventually it will lose is elasticity and crack when bent. This tells me its ready to place inside small open glass jars to finish curing. Unlike bud this will only take a few days and I personally prefer fresher Bubble than when its turned to dust and powder. After a few weeks it loses its melt the longer it sits. Bubble does not sit long around me.


Last but not least is clean up and by that I mean take care of your bags! Dont leave them wet or sticky and a make sure there clean before storing. I have seen dirty moldy bags effect the taste of primo Bubble. I immediately pour a few inches of [email protected] rubbing alcohol into one of the buckets and turn each bag inside out rinsing the screens thoroughly until al debris is removed. I then wash and dry the bags by hanging separated overnight.

If quality is your goal this is the best way I now to achieve it. I have had some really fine Bubble made by machines and with larger bags but I have never smoked anything as Pure as this concentrate. The one down side is when I run out it takes a few days before weed taste good to me again. While smoking pure resin like this I simply have no taste for weed and this last for a few days after I run out.
Call me Mr. Bubble what can I say?



Subcool


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice Mr. Bubble...I hve a big old bag of sugar leaf in the freezer right now waiting for me to get off my lazy arse and get the bags and buckets out....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2010)

Some day, when I have "too much marijuana", Ima try this :hubba:.  That day will probably come just after I have some "extra cash".


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

still got alot to learn. Thanks fer this cool!


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

I know I keep covering the same thing in the hash threads but they seem to be helpful to people.
I really tried with this one to be very detailed with the pics showing each step.
I also have some live stuff on my Utube

Sub


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> I know I keep covering the same thing in the hash threads but they seem to be helpful to people.
> I really tried with this one to be very detailed with the pics showing each step.
> I also have some live stuff on my Utube
> 
> Sub



Thanks for those utube vids sub...they are awesome...


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 6, 2010)

my brother was just tellin me alittle about 303. i heard it was like a rollercoaster, takes you soaring high than crashing down... who's got that strain i'd like to grow them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

Very cool. Gotta try this as soon as I can get back to growing.:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 6, 2010)

I got me a freezer full of pure sugar.. Soon baby, soon! 

I also use the two step trim. That's funny, 'cause I just kinda did it on my own. Good to see I wasn't wasting time and materials


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

im ready......lets see some.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks man...I love bubble hash...if it weren't for good hash I'd be drying buds in the oven...lol.  I smoke the hash while my buds are hanging, and sitting in jars.  People who don't have bbags are missing out on alot of goods.  I just took 22 grams from 6 plants, gave 1/2 to my brother and I'm still smoking on it and my bud is cured...throw away your microwave and get a set of bags!

I don't think this is recycled paper either  ....  Thanks Subcool!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 10, 2010)

i made my first batch on sunday per subs directions on you tube and it came out nice and blond like, wow what a buzz, thanks sub.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Mar 10, 2010)

Sub- Thanks for all the time you took to make these tutorials. I have made 3 batches of bubble since I got my bags. They have turned out great. 

I have made all the batches in my garage where it is about 35 degrees most of the time. (at least for a few more weeks). Making it in the cold is fantastic!!!. No sticking to the bags. I set a bucket of water out there a couple of hours before I start. I don't even need to put the pressing screen in the freezer. I just let it sit out for a bit and on to the wax paper. I have not had a batch last long enough for a good cure. It smokes great after 48 hrs.
 Please do not allow the "childish" few who make snide  comments or send nasty pm's stop you. I think its safe to say that many people appreciate these threads. I'm going to put on some hendrix, melt some bubble and remember my youth, lol. Thanks again.


----------



## subcool (Mar 10, 2010)

It gets harder to make when its warm in my house for sure I noticed better results in a cooler area. Have you tryed using snow yet it makes insane quality bubble. 
I use wax paper but FYI a small glass or mirror works well and there is zero loss to to sticking as you can razor it off.




Thanks Smokey its funny when I am dead and gone I simply want people to say he was an alright guy and had some good weed. That is what I work towards 
I have thickened up my skin now and I will be teaching all I can on site if I annoy people they can ignore me I have 30 years of Cannabis knowledge to pass on here. Not to mention I pulled my wallet out and am now supporting the site 

I will always have fans and haters its the price of being so public.

Reply's like your make it all worth while.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> It gets harder to make when its warm in my house for sure I noticed better results in a cooler area. Have you tryed using snow yet it makes insane quality bubble.
> I use wax paper but FYI a small glass or mirror works well and there is zero loss to to sticking as you can razor it off.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yur good with me Bro.I like reading your stuff. Soon as I get some cash I am gonna get some of your beans. Your girls look awsome.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock ON, bro...   Thanks for all you do...:hubba:  I love my bubble bag hash and after seeing your tips I'm loving it even more...  For me, a little hash goes a long way.  It's so potent on my lungs that a bowl of quality bubble hash every once in a while is more than enuf for me...  

Peace!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in the Great Lakes region, although I have not used snow yet, I do set the buckets outside to let them get really cold, instead of in the fridge...I have a 5 gl set of bags to though...so it's kinda tough to fit it in the fridge.

I've been makeing hash for a few yrs, but I have to say that following Subcools tutorials has DEFINATELY improved the quality of my hash!


----------

